# Löbauer Wasser



## Spiro79 (3. Dezember 2022)

Moin An alle begeisterten Forellen Angler,
Kennt jemand das Flieẞgewässer „Löbauer Wasser“ ?
Ich möchte nächstes Jahr (nach der Schonzeit) mich dem Forellen Angeln in Fließgewässern widmen. 
Über Tipps von diesem Gewässer würde ich sehr dankbar sein.
In diesem Sinne, danke schon mal und immer stramme Schnüre!


----------

